# Rate me 21M pls



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## blackcat (Nov 29, 2018)

eyes are okay, nose is okay, lips are okay, ur lower third or jaw and chin are the only thing that's failing you tbh


StudyHacks said:


>





blackcat said:


> eyes are okay, nose is okay, lips are okay, ur lower third or jaw and chin are the only thing that's failing you tbh


try to have a lighter expression..


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 29, 2018)

Post a side profile pic


----------



## Zesto (Nov 29, 2018)

5/10 PSL normie tier


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 29, 2018)

5/10 PSL, if above 6' maybe 5.25-5 PSL , u will ascend from dying your eyebrows and getting a proper hair style because u already have good eyes. also pump those masseters to balance out the shape of your face, then once you lean out you're left with high quality visible masseters


----------



## TwoThirds (Nov 29, 2018)

Good eye area, great chin, narrow jaw (though this might just be a result of lens distortion), good hair, great body... there's really not a lot to criticize. You're in the 90th percentile.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 29, 2018)

Normie


----------



## vis (Nov 29, 2018)

if you had a wider jaw you would be above 5.25 psl


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 29, 2018)

5.5/10 psl. Main culprit is the weak jaw, long face. Otherwise, looks normie from the front. You might want to post a side pic to see recession better.


----------



## Evil Genius (Nov 29, 2018)

Solid looking normie.


----------



## paulus (Nov 29, 2018)

watch your hairline bro


----------



## Veganist (Nov 29, 2018)

decent looking + white = slayer


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

What's "psl"?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 29, 2018)

6 PSL


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 6 PSL


Thank you for the rating folks but someone tell me wth PSL means because I can't find it anywhere. Does it mean "points"?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thank you for the rating folks but someone tell me wth PSL means because I can't find it anywhere. Does it mean "points"?


6 PSL usually means your a 8/10. 
5 PSL means your a 7/10.
etc

its basically a rating system used by looksmaxxing sites


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 6 PSL usually means your a 8/10.
> 5 PSL means your a 7/10.
> etc
> 
> its basically a rating system used by looksmaxxing sites


Oh shit, here I was thinking 5 PSL means 5/10 lol Thank you guys


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

5.5 grow a jaw


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> 5.5 grow a jaw


Implants? Or injection?


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Implants? Or injection?


I wouldnt trust either, you look like you can run workingclass game tho


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 29, 2018)

you could slay pretty hard with a jaw implant tbh, and get a better haircut, the parting isn't doing you any favours


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> I wouldnt trust either, you look like you can run workingclass game tho


What does that mean?


----------



## honeypot (Nov 29, 2018)

long face, need more jaw, more face muscles


----------



## badromance (Nov 29, 2018)

6.5/10


----------



## Nibba (Nov 29, 2018)

badromance said:


> 6.5/10


Lol


Zesto said:


> 5/10 PSL normie tier


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> I wouldnt trust either, you look like you can run workingclass game tho


What does this mean?


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 29, 2018)

Veganist said:


> decent looking + white = slayer


sauce pls


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What does this mean?


Your outfits and body seem like you are a worker from the 50s bruh str8 workingclass


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Your outfits and body seem like you are a worker from the 50s bruh str8 workingclass


Oh shit lol I do dress better than that when I go out, I took these pics at home.

Edit: also wtf you mean by "my body looks like I'm a worker from the 50s" o.o curious


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Oh shit lol I do dress better than that when I go out, I took these pics at home.
> 
> Edit: also wtf you mean by "my body looks like I'm a worker from the 50s" o.o curious


In 2nd to last pic you look like some ayran worker retard propaganda poster


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> In 2nd to last pic you look like some ayran worker retard propaganda poster



Ayran? Aryan? So you dobnt like my pic thats why ur offendin me?


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Ayran? Aryan? So you dobnt like my pic thats why ur offendin me?


Nigga are you retarded i said your face was meh but your body/clothes make you look like a working class chad


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Nigga are you retarded i said your face was meh but your body/clothes make you look like a working class chad


Oh you didn't add "Chad". You said "propaganda poster retard" That's "chad" for you? You got me confused lmao. Sry brah

Would you say "looking like a working class chad" is optimal to open up the pussies?


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Oh you didn't add "Chad". You said "propaganda poster retard" That's "chad" for you? You got me confused lmao. Sry brah
> 
> Would you say "looking like a working class chad" is optimal to open up the pussies?


Yes your body is good but not face looks like an alien


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 30, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Yes your body is good but not face looks like an alien




What about these?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

4/10 PSL, you look very average/normie like, that hairline is receeding, do something about that before it gets worse. Jaw implants would be the best option for you. Keep gymcelling too, if you're below 5'10 then you're a 3 PSL, 6'+ and you're a 4.5 PSL.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 4/10 PSL, you look very average/normie like, that hairline is receeding, do something about that before it gets worse. Jaw implants would be the best option for you. Keep gymcelling too, if you're below 5'10 then you're a 3 PSL, 6'+ and you're a 4.5 PSL.


Im 5'10 so?

If I get the Mens Physique look what will my rating be? Without jaw implents

Also how the fuck do I look normie if Im lean and have the physique I have currently? Look at the last 2 pics in the OP. Sure Im not jacked yet but most guys dont look like me, most guys have beerbellies and are fat af which im not


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Im 5'10 so?
> 
> If I get the Mens Physique look what will my rating be? Without jaw implents
> 
> Also how the fuck do I look normie if Im lean and have the physique I have currently? Look at the last 2 pics in the OP. Sure Im not jacked yet but most guys dont look like me, most guys have beerbellies and are fat af which im not


The men's physique look would be too much tbh, a David laid type physique would be ideal for women, that would make you a 5/10 PSL, after jaw implants you would be a 6, after improving your hairline 6.5 PSL, I don't think you can go higher than that. Also, fraud lifts to 6' if you want.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> The men's physique look would be too much tbh, a David laid type physique would be ideal for women, that would make you a 5/10 PSL, after jaw implants you would be a 6, after improving your hairline 6.5 PSL, I don't think you can go higher than that. Also, fraud lifts to 6' if you want.


What should I do in terms of hairline? Grow my hair etc?

Look at my physique in the last 2 pics in my OP. Im not jacked but I def dont look normie in terms of physique, most guys are obese fucks. Still a lot of room for improvement but my physique aint normie


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What should I do in terms of hairline? Grow my hair etc?
> 
> Look at my physique in the last 2 pics in my OP. Im not jacked but I def dont look normie in terms of physique, most guys are obese fucks. Still a lot of room for improvement but my physique aint normie


Well, since you say most people where you live are fat fucks, 4.5 PSL, in terms of your hair, do grow it out and style it in a way to cover your receeding hairline.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 30, 2018)

You look very average


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Well, since you say most people where you live are fat fucks, 4.5 PSL, in terms of your hair, do grow it out and style it in a way to cover your receeding hairline.


Not where I live; globally speaking.


----------



## Barry (Nov 30, 2018)

you're perfectly fine, normie tier.

The crazy thing with looks is that they're obvious in the real world. 

I'm guessing girls don't recoil from you in horror.
But I'm also guessing that girls don't approach and throw themselves at you.

Ergo, normie tier.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 30, 2018)

Barry said:


> you're perfectly fine, normie tier.
> 
> The crazy thing with looks is that they're obvious in the real world.
> 
> ...


They do give me the positive looks and I'm relatively successful with 6-7/10 kinds of women. Must be a combination of factors.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> 5/10 PSL normie tier


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What about these?



Looks better zoomed out good normie


----------



## Mavenes (Dec 2, 2018)

5.5/10


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 2, 2018)

Like 4.5/10, sorry boyo but you're just one of the faceless masses. You'll never be actually desired by foids unless you undergo some serious (likely unrealistic) improvement.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 2, 2018)

Top to bottom

Upper Third

Laterally recessed hairline
Slightly vertically recessed
Browridge 404 not found

MidFace

Good thick brows
Brows could be longer ,but average
Poor palpebral fissure lenght
Good vertical eye height
Good Orbitals
Good downward pointing medial canthus
Good IPD
Above average but not great cheekbones
Unsymmetrical nose (not a big deal)

Lower Third
(I'll warn you this is where you weakest)

Good lip coloring 
Good lip width
Average lip shape
Tall Chin
Good submental
Sagittally reccesed chin
Narrow sub 5 inch gonial width (Buy Jawzsize or Mastic gum ASAP)

Overall

Good Coloring
Good Skin

PSL 5
IRL 6.5
~ 70th-75th percentile with potential to improve


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 3, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Like 4.5/10, sorry boyo but you're just one of the faceless masses. You'll never be actually desired by foids unless you undergo some serious (likely unrealistic) improvement.


LOL I'm gonna have plastic surgery done on my face either way... And fyi I know it's my fault but those face pics are fucked, like for real. here are some other face pics that aren't fucked (I dare to think?):


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 3, 2018)

TwoThirds said:


> Good eye area, great chin, narrow jaw (though this might just be a result of lens distortion), good hair, great body... there's really not a lot to criticize. You're in the 90th percentile.


Cope


----------



## TwoThirds (Dec 3, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Cope


Coping with what?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 3, 2018)

TwoThirds said:


> Coping with what?


He's not 90 percentile


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 3, 2018)

Think he might actually be a little above average. Wouldn't suprise me if he had a lite stacy girlfriend.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 3, 2018)

Athene said:


> 5.5/10
> 
> Bad hairline
> 
> ...


Then why am I only 5.5? Wait, are you saying PSL 5.5 or 5.5 irl?


----------



## Tr3way (Dec 4, 2018)

Lol 5'8 i got your location bro


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 4, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Lol 5'8 i got your location bro


Hm? I'm 5'10 brah What are you talking about?


----------



## shimada (Dec 4, 2018)

PSL 4.5


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 4, 2018)

people here can't rate for shit, this guy is a minimum 5 PSL stop your copes, i see guys like him with hot girls all the time, stop YOUR KOPES YOU BUNCH OF LOSERS RATING GUYS WHO LOOKI BETTER THAN YOU THE SAME LOL


----------



## Immoral_virgin (Dec 4, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


>



4.8


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> people here can't rate for shit, this guy is a minimum 5 PSL stop your copes, i see guys like him with hot girls all the time, stop YOUR KOPES YOU BUNCH OF LOSERS RATING GUYS WHO LOOKI BETTER THAN YOU THE SAME LOL


Thank you mate. I was going to rope within days. I've put myself on tinder now in my country, if I don't get matched by tomorrow 3PM I'm going to fucking rope, I'm tired of not being Chad.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 4, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thank you mate. I was going to rope within days. I've put myself on tinder now in my country, if I don't get matched by tomorrow 3PM I'm going to fucking rope, I'm tired of not being Chad.


n, r u english?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> n, r u english?


Nope. Hungarian by birth, living in another EU country. Why?


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 9, 2018)

autistic eyes af


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 9, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> autistic eyes af


You're dating me wrongly


----------



## androidcel (Dec 9, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> You're dating me wrongly


>dating me wrongly


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 9, 2018)

You shoudnt be struggling with women cause of looks


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 9, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> You shoudnt be struggling with women cause of looks


Maybe I'm tired af that's why I don't understand you but what do you mean?


androidcel said:


> >dating me wrongly
> View attachment 7675


Well that was a perfectly grammatical and understandable sentence / statement, what's your point?


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 9, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Maybe I'm tired af that's why I don't understand you but what do you mean?
> 
> Well that was a perfectly grammatical and understandable sentence / statement, what's your point?


I mean its not your looks that hold you back, your avg with body a bit above. and your tall which is good to slay


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 9, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I mean its not your looks that hold you back, your avg with body a bit above. and your tall which is good to slay


I'm 5'10 lmao!


----------



## Madness (Dec 9, 2018)

psl 2


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 30, 2020)

Classic goat thread,

Makes me very optimistic about fillers seing his before and after 






This is him now for newfags who don't know about the wars he got into here.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 30, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Classic goat thread,
> 
> Makes me very optimistic about fillers seing his before and after
> 
> ...



Impressive. Where does he still post? What did his surgeries cost him?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 30, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Impressive. Where does he still post? What did his surgeries cost him?


He posts on Reddit from time to time 

Don't know what it costed him l,I asked him what he had done but he dn reply


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> He posts on Reddit from time to time
> 
> Don't know what it costed him l,I asked him what he had done but he dn reply





Very good results tbqh he seems very serious tbqh


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok looking, but 0/10 hair and eyebrows


----------



## nastynas (Mar 30, 2020)

his new lower third looks funny and not good at all, sorry but yeah..


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 30, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Classic goat thread,
> 
> Makes me very optimistic about fillers seing his before and after
> 
> ...


Holy fuck. What did he get done?


----------



## BlackPill_SamSam (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey I did a morph of you if you had been born with better genes


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 30, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Holy fuck. What did he get done?


I think 4ml jaw and chin.


nastynas said:


> his new lower third looks funny and not good at all, sorry but yeah..


True it looks weird but infinitely better than his before


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 30, 2020)

Low body fat and still has no face definition 
Good thing he got fillers


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 30, 2020)

0/10


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 30, 2020)

Just make a Tinder account and see how many matches,messages and likes you get. Why are you asking random men online. Are you gay?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 7, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (May 7, 2020)

Surprised you're not drowning in asian pussy. If you're a normie I might as well move to a swamp and ogremax


----------



## nastynas (Nov 26, 2020)

reminds me of someone hmm


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 26, 2020)

-


----------

